# My only tank left...low-maintenance



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Just thought i would post pics of the low-tech...
I converted this from high maintenane to low-maintenance since i wouldn't be around to take care of it.. i wanted to make it real simple for my brother to do so.

Anyway.. here is 2.5 months of growth... now i'm just waiting for the moss to grow in the foreground..then its set...

Posted both pictures of the High maintenance phase (picture 2) and the low-maintenance pahse (Picture one)...sorry they arent too clear as they were not shot with a lot of effort.... just for viewing is okay i guess... hope you guys like it..

After : low maintenance









Before : High maintenance


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Cant see the pictures...


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Heehee... i reuploaded the pictures.. hopefully it works for you guys now..
Let me know what you think..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i remember that tank!!!!!!!... it looks awesome ran..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, I that is nice. I like the low tech one better than the high tech tank. Maybe it's the lighting. But nice aqua-scaping. I like it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Jess and Zebrapleco.. well.. we'll see what it looks like whne i return 3 months later..


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

I prefer the Low-Tech as well... its much easier on real life cos i dont have to tend to it daily or weekly.. its becomes a monthly thing..and allows me to live..hahaha..

Tank Specs...
15 gallon, 36watts power compact, Ehiem Pro2 2028, Daeil 1/10hp Chiller, ADA Amazonia soil

Fish..
Bell Finned Tetra... Still dont know what is the scientific name of the fish yet..but we are finding out..

Plants..
Spiky moss, Hygrophilia sp. 'Araguia', Anubias nanas 'Gold', Anubias nanas 'Petite', About 6-8 differnent types of Cryptocoryne...some still un-named.

Regime...
2-3x usual fert dose and topping up of water in a Month (every 10 days or so).
No water change
Feeding only on alternate days in a week.

Nice and simple..


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Just decided to hop on by and post the final pic to this tank before converting its outer shell and scape to....
Well.. here it is in final in the nisso tank... not stellar but i think it served as my prettiest holding tank..haha..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

that looks friggin nice!!  great job ran!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Im not one to name aquascapes but "The Grotto" really jumps out at me for that one.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Scape has been changed again...
Heres the new scape after 1.5 months.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

All the plants blend in so well... thats just amazing...

Whats the plant in the front on the bottom ran?


----------

